# 75g Brackish Greenwater Nightmare



## Paul D. R. (Mar 2, 2006)

75g Brackish was maturing nicely until additions of Natural Aqurium Vital sent it into a greenwater tailspin. Brief history: 75g Oceanic ReefReady w/Model 75 WetDry. 3x32wtT8s(5.500K,10.000K,FloraSun)1ea. 5xMonoSebae, 4xMonoArgentus, 5xOrangeChromides, 3xKnightGobies, 1xColumbianShark, 30xOliveNeriteSnails. I know what you think about R/R tanks and W/Ds, and I agree, more on this later. Plants included A. barterii,var. Nana, A. barterii,var. Congensis, Valisneria spiralis'italian, Crypt. ciliata, and Bacopa monierii. Pardon my spelling? 1.5-2.25" Grey Calcite substrate to help pH and alk. with "braks".

I know that R/R tanks and W/Ds "off-gas", for this reason I use low-flow, 300gph and soften the "drops" with filter sponges. The R/Rs & W/Ds are all I own after 10 years running Maint.Srv. for LFS back in Laf.LA. This is every bit as much a "fish-tank" as Monodactylus sebae has long been a favorite. I just wanted to have a few salt-tolerant plants, to give a little color against the black and bronze of the "sebae". Anyway, all was well untill I added some Natural Aquarium Vital per instructions(1tsp/25g) daily for first 30 days? Well, I had to stop on the 5th day as it started to go cloudy and then rapidly green. 

Chemi-pure plus 25g h2O change every 3rd day, and it looks just as green. Might start 20g daily changes soon if no more improvement. I've already cut back on lighting duration and amount. Like I said above, Mono sebae has long been a fav. of mine and I couldn't help myself last summer seeing 50 or so just sitting in Wal-Mart trying not to die, and at $3.00 ea. I about pooped my pants. It was just what I needed to break a three year abscence from the hobby all together. So I broke rule #1, "no impulse pets", and I'm glad I did. 

Any suggestions would be welcome, just be nice.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Hi Paul,

Sorry for late response. Have you tried a UV filter? With a tank that large and packed with several species of fish, the UV filter will help kill the green water, and also keep the water clean after it gets the job done.

-John N.


----------



## nswhite (Aug 25, 2006)

Thats what I'vwe always used a U/V sterilizer.


----------

